
My experience as a business consultant in Dubai (2010) - a3voices
http://tech.mit.edu/V130/N18/dubai.html
======
tasty_freeze
This is a rerun of one part of a four part series. Here are all four.

1\.
[http://tech.mit.edu/V130/N16/dubai.html](http://tech.mit.edu/V130/N16/dubai.html)
2\.
[http://tech.mit.edu/V130/N17/dubai.html](http://tech.mit.edu/V130/N17/dubai.html)
3\.
[http://tech.mit.edu/V130/N18/dubai.html](http://tech.mit.edu/V130/N18/dubai.html)
4\.
[http://tech.mit.edu/V130/N19/dubai.html](http://tech.mit.edu/V130/N19/dubai.html)

------
krallja
Most severance packages include this sort of non-disparagement clause. It's
not a huge impediment to story telling.

~~~
JabavuAdams
This is a corrosive practice that should not be socially unacceptable. It
allows many people unfamiliar with the internals of an industry to live in a
kind of "filter bubble."

There are many situations, organizations, or cultures where certain bad
behaviours are an open secret, but largely unknown to anyone outside the
context.

------
musesum
Disparagement tends to be a lose-lose situation. To drag someone down, you
often have to sink lower than they are.

I found this story insightful about burnout. But, could care less that was at
BCG. I prefer to cut and chose: either named positive feedback or anonymous
negative feedback.

~~~
JabavuAdams
> To drag someone down, you often have to sink lower than they are.

We're not talking about person-to-person mud-slinging, here.

The author is performing a useful public service by explicitly identifying the
consulting company. This kind of bad behaviour is endemic, but very easy to
dismiss, without specifics.

~~~
musesum
BCG has 4.3 star rating on Glassdoor. I think BCG+Dubai is the problem.
@sogen's link about Dubai is telling.

~~~
JabavuAdams
I don't see why Glassdoor ratings would be correlated with a company's ethics,
in the real world.

------
eistrati
It reminds me of this story - [http://www.huffingtonpost.com/johann-hari/the-
dark-side-of-d...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/johann-hari/the-dark-side-of-
dubai_b_183851.html)

------
sogen
by the same guy who wrote this??
[http://tech.mit.edu/V131/N7/yost.html?comments#comments](http://tech.mit.edu/V131/N7/yost.html?comments#comments)

